# I'll be using the Qimeng Plus only for a whole day and I need some challenges. Sorry! :(



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

So I''ll be using the Qimeng Plus (90mm) only for a whole day and I need some challenges. I'll be making a video on my YouTube channel of it. But just solves would be boring. So that's where you come in. If you want your comment be featured in the video, then suggest a challenge for me to do with the Plus. When the video is posted I'll put the link here, so make sure to keep watching this thread.


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Awesome logo!

1. Solving the 90mm cube one handed.

2. Trying different methods? i.e. CFOP, Roux, ZZ, Petrus, Beginners?

3. Solving it with no tabling.

Hope these are alright  Best of luck, and I look forward to seeing the video!


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 8, 2020)

Solve the it with 1 fingers in each hand


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 8, 2020)

Solve it with roux or any other method you know
Try solving it blindfolded


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Solve the it with 1 fingers in each hand


Challenge Accepted


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> Awesome logo!
> 
> 1. Solving the 90mm cube one handed.
> 
> ...


Bet. BTW U R Famous no matter what ur bro thinks. lol


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Solve it with roux or any other method you know
> Try solving it blindfolded


Sorry can't do blind and don't know other method.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Try solving using only 1 PLL. Jperm has already used J perm so try another one.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Try solving using only 1 PLL. Jperm has already used J perm so try another one.


I don't know all PLL's. But I could do T perm.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> I don't know all PLL's. But I could do T perm.


Yeah, and it’s not too hard to learn another PLL.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yeah, and it’s not too hard to learn another PLL.


So do I do one PLL for the whole cube?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> So do I do one PLL for the whole cube?


Yes, any one of them except for j perm. if that’s too hard, just try using all the plls.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 8, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> Awesome logo!
> 
> 1. Solving the 90mm cube one handed.
> 
> ...


TNL FTW
Great vids bro
also @Mr. McCubing bld or feet?


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Bet. BTW U R Famous no matter what ur bro thinks. lol





Jam88 said:


> TNL FTW
> Great vids bro
> also @Mr. McCubing bld or feet?



thanks people


----------



## Tabe (Dec 8, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> 3. Solving it with no tabling.


Solving with no tabling? That's the same as any other solve - the cube is only 9cm and easily held in your hands.


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Solving with no tabling? That's the same as any other solve - the cube is only 9cm and easily held in your hands.



For me personally, the same.. But I assumed the OP has small hands as they are young, so it could be a challenge depending on how easily they could hold it. Even still, might not be a challenge, but I just suggested in case..


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Solve it by only looking in the mirror. Way harder than you would think


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yes, any one of them except for j perm. if that’s too hard, just try using all the plls.


Sorry but i don't think I'll do that one.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> TNL FTW
> Great vids bro
> also @Mr. McCubing bld or feet?


Feet. Bet


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 8, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> I don't know all PLL's. But I could do T perm.


It's actually not possible to solve a cube from any scramble using just T perm. You have to use a PLL that swaps two adjacent corners and 2 adjacent edges (I think G perms would work too).


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> It's actually not possible to solve a cube from any scramble using just T perm. You have to use a PLL that swaps two adjacent corners and 2 adjacent edges (I think G perms would work too).


K


----------



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

Do a feet solve. It'll probably be easier (!)


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 8, 2020)

Solve it by only looking at 2 faces (no rotations, so you have to turn to get a look around the cube)!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 8, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Solve it by only looking at 2 faces (no rotations, so you have to turn to get a look around the cube)!


oh I tried this before, it was easier than I expected though. Definitely fun


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 8, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> oh I tried this before, it was easier than I expected though. Definitely fun


Have you done 1 side?
And really off-topic but have you watched AoT? I'm asking because of the pfp.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 9, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Have you done 1 side?
> And really off-topic but have you watched AoT? I'm asking because of the pfp.


1 side was too frustrating, and I have not watched Attack on Titan. The pfp is from hunterxhunter


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

qwr said:


> Do a feet solve. It'll probably be easier (!)


I am Thanks


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 9, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Feet. Bet


Cool! @ mention me when you post the vid?


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Cool! @ mention me when you post the vid?


Why Not? I'll be giving shoutouts to everyone who submitted a challenge that I used. No hate to anyone if I didn't use their challenge. About to start recording but I'll be doing it all day so keep submitting challenges! Thanks again everybody!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 9, 2020)

Solve it with your left hand oh


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

solve using 3 style with only your non dominate hand


----------



## The asum cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> Awesome logo!
> 
> 1. Solving the 90mm cube one handed.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Solve it with your left hand oh


You do realize that most people use their left hand for OH, right?


Eamon said:


> solve using 3 style with only your non dominate hand





Mr. McCubing said:


> Sorry can't do blind and don't know other method.


----------



## The asum cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Solve it with your left hand oh


So I did it so the time was 2 minutes


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

you don't have to do it blindfolded, as long as it's the same concept


----------



## The asum cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> K


If it's possible then


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Eamon said:


> you don't have to do it blindfolded, as long as it's the same concept


There’s over 800 3-style algs.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

The asum cuber said:


> So I did it so the time was 2 minutes


This is @Mr. McCubing 's thread where he is talking about solving a giant 3x3 cube. This is the wrong place to put your OH times. You are clogging the forums and quickly building a bad reputation


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> There’s over 800 3-style algs.


how about 2 style?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Eamon said:


> how about 2 style?


2-style doesn’t exist because it’s impossible to have an 2 pieces swapped on a 3x3. Do you even know what 3-style is?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Eamon said:


> how about 2 style?


I mean, you could do 2e2c like in regular pochmann


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I mean, you could do 2e2c like in regular pochmann


That’s not 2-style anymore, though. And that’s basically just a T-perm, Y-perm, or any of the other 2E2C PLLs. Solving it with just PLLs was also suggested earlier.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2-style doesn’t exist because it’s impossible to have an 2 pieces swapped on a 3x3. Do you even know what 3-style is?


2 style is the M2 method, i am not a noob at 3bld i am sub 1 ok?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Eamon said:


> 2 style is the M2 method, i am not a noob at 3bld i am sub 1 ok?


No, because when you do an M2, you are doing R2 L2, which cycles 8 edges and 8 corners. If you can find a way to swap 2 pieces on a 3x3 without doing anything else to the cube and without taking it apart, then let me know, because I would love to hear it.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, because when you do an M2, you are doing R2 L2, which cycles 8 edges and 8 corners. If you can find a way to swap 2 pieces on a 3x3 without doing anything else to the cube and without taking it apart, then let me know, because I would love to hear it.


that's just a joke made by j perm


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

I only know beginners and partial CFOP


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

Not done with the day yet but here's a review of the cube while you wait: review


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

Solving a 3x3 looking a mirror isn't as hard as everyone says. I got sub 2:00 first try


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

Alex Davison said: Solving a 3x3 looking a mirror isn't as hard as everyone says. I got sub 2:00 first try 
i've never tried it, but i assume OLL and PLL are the same, you just insert into back slots for F2L


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Eamon said:


> Alex Davison said: Solving a 3x3 looking a mirror isn't as hard as everyone says. I got sub 2:00 first try


To quote someone press the reply button at the bottom right of their message


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> To quote someone press the reply button at the bottom right of their message


Or click "+ Quote" if you want to quote multiple people


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Or click "+ Quote" if you want to quote multiple people


Or highlight some text from a post and click +quote or reply when it comes up.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

so many ways.........


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 10, 2020)

OK, I am sooooo sorry. I used the cube the entire day, did all your challenges, just for my camera's (an ipod touch 6 gen) touch screen to stop working. *facepalm* Also I ran out of space on my camera (still an ipod touch 6 gen (that doesn't have an sd card slot)) Thanks to everyone who submitted challenges! @qwr @rubik2005 @Jam88 @BenChristman1 @TNL Cubing @HippieCuber @Micah Morrison @MJS Cubing @Lilas ma @GAN CUBER. Once again... sooooo sorry. It was fun to do but a shame that I didn't get most of it on cam.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> OK, I am sooooo sorry. I used the cube the entire day, did all your challenges, just for my camera's (an ipod touch 6 gen) touch screen to stop working. *facepalm* Also I ran out of space on my camera (still an ipod touch 6 gen (that doesn't have an sd card slot)) Thanks to everyone who submitted challenges! @qwr @rubik2005 @Jam88 @BenChristman1 @TNL Cubing @HippieCuber @Micah Morrison @MJS Cubing @Lilas ma @GAN CUBER. Once again... sooooo sorry. It was fun to do but a shame that I didn't get most of it on cam.


It's alright. Honestly I don't need shoutouts ( I don't even have social medias), so as long ad you had fun, it's all good.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> OK, I am sooooo sorry. I used the cube the entire day, did all your challenges, just for my camera's (an ipod touch 6 gen) touch screen to stop working. *facepalm* Also I ran out of space on my camera (still an ipod touch 6 gen (that doesn't have an sd card slot)) Thanks to everyone who submitted challenges! @qwr @rubik2005 @Jam88 @BenChristman1 @TNL Cubing @HippieCuber @Micah Morrison @MJS Cubing @Lilas ma @GAN CUBER. Once again... sooooo sorry. It was fun to do but a shame that I didn't get most of it on cam.


its fine! I wasnt asking for a shoutout, just for you to notify me when the vid went live!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is a video of me trying a normal cube the next day. Dwarfed in comparison! LOL.


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

why am I not surprised you let us down


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

qwr said:


> why am I not surprised you let us down


because... umm because...

you expected this to happen?


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 10, 2020)

qwr said:


> why am I not surprised you let us down


Look. My new camera was supposed to be here by then but the order got delayed. I had to make do with the old one, which obviously didn't work. I wanted to upload the video. And I was annoyed that it didn't work. So yeah. I'm sorry that your disappointed but this was beyond my control.


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Look. My new camera was supposed to be here by then but the order got delayed. I had to make do with the old one, which obviously didn't work. I wanted to upload the video. And I was annoyed that it didn't work. So yeah. I'm sorry that your disappointed but this was beyond my control.


just do it again


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Look. My new camera was supposed to be here by then but the order got delayed. I had to make do with the old one, which obviously didn't work. I wanted to upload the video. And I was annoyed that it didn't work. So yeah. I'm sorry that your disappointed but this was beyond my control.


its ok it happens once in a while


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 10, 2020)

qwr said:


> just do it again


and i will. later if my new cam is here. but you act like i purposely let u down. i enjoy doing yt. if i didn't then i wouldn't do it.


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> why am I not surprised you let us down


You should prolly chill man. if he said that it was beyond his control than it probably was.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 11, 2020)

HippieCuber said:


> You should prolly chill man. if he said that it was beyond his control than it probably was.


Thank you. I was very annoyed that my new cam wasn't here so thanks for understanding.


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Anytime bro


----------

